# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2010



## João Soares (1 Set 2010 às 00:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2010 às 00:34)

Boa Noite!

Início de um bom mês de vindimas! 
Bem, começamos este mês com nevoeiro cerrado e 21.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2010 às 04:42)

Céu nublado. Temperatura a rondar os 20ºC e humidade muito alta >90%


----------



## LAMP (1 Set 2010 às 07:18)

Em Maceda esteve nevoeiro cerrado durante a noite, neste momento está neblina.

Para mais dados espreitem: http://pt.allmetsat.com/metar-taf/portugal-espanha.php?icao=LPOV


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Set 2010 às 12:03)

Onde andam as Trovoadas aqui Por Ponte de Lima?

Para Viana do Castelo o IM prevê trovoadas, mas sinceramente não me parece que venham a ocorrer... 

Tempo chato... sol entre nuvens e tempo mais fresco que ontem... 20 ºC em vez dos 35,5.


----------



## fabiosilva (1 Set 2010 às 12:33)

Bem, o vento está a levantar e com ele estão a vir bastantes nuvens. Será que vem aí chuva? 

Aqui vai uma foto (de fraca qualidade, mas percebe-se):


----------



## Scan_Ferr (1 Set 2010 às 12:57)

LAMP disse:


> Em Maceda esteve nevoeiro cerrado durante a noite, neste momento está neblina.
> 
> Para mais dados espreitem: http://pt.allmetsat.com/metar-taf/portugal-espanha.php?icao=LPOV





Obrigado pelo link 

Em Maceda está tudo nublado e de vez um quando lá passa uns raios de sol...


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Set 2010 às 15:59)

...e enquanto outros exaltavam àquela hora noutros lugares do País,
aqui, ontem depois de tanto ameaçar, apenas houve a exaltação de um bom pôr-do-sol.






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Ontem, na praia de Matosinhos ,o dia despediu-se sem a festa que havia prometido .
O oceano assistirá a mais marés.
Nós aguardamos pela próxima maré ( tempestade)...


----------



## Veterano (1 Set 2010 às 19:58)

Bonita foto, nimboestrato.

  Pois hoje o pôr-do-sol teve ainda menos nuvens e uma tarde como o Setembro de antigamente, recordas-te?


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2010 às 22:58)

Boas noites!

Finalmente tempo mais fresco, bom para arejar a casa...

*Dados actuais
*

Temp: 17.7ºc >( mínima do dia até ao momento) ( máxima *23.8ºc* )

Vento:NW:14 Km/h

Humidade:86 %

Pressão: 1011.5 hpa


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2010 às 03:54)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *17.3ºC*


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2010 às 04:02)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...e enquanto outros exaltavam àquela hora noutros lugares do País,
> aqui, ontem depois de tanto ameaçar, apenas houve a exaltação de um bom pôr-do-sol.



De facto, um pôr-do-sol sem igual!
Muito bom, nimboestrato!


----------



## Veterano (2 Set 2010 às 09:01)

Bom dia. Manhã para já de nevoeiro, por vezes intenso, que provoca uma temperatura a não ultrapassar os 19º.

  Vento fraco, está bom para trabalhar.


----------



## fabiosilva (2 Set 2010 às 14:34)

Continuo meio deprimido. Chuva nem vê-la. 

Neste momento o sol brilha e nuvens são poucas.  Contudo a temperatura até está agradável (nem fresca nem quente), o que é bom (já andava farto de calor abrasador).

Bom, mas faltam cerca de 19 dias para o inicio do Outono, uma estação que me fascina. Não tanto como há uns anos atrás (pois o clima mudou), mas tem sempre a sua magia.


----------



## martinus (2 Set 2010 às 14:46)

fabiosilva disse:


> Bom, mas faltam cerca de 19 dias para o inicio do Outono, uma estação que me fascina. Não tanto como há uns anos atrás (pois o clima mudou), mas tem sempre a sua magia.



Olá!

Quanto anos são "uns anos atrás", e o que acontecia no Outono dessas eras no litoral norte, que agora não acontece?


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Set 2010 às 16:47)

Boa Tarde!Por aqui depois de uns dias de trabalho árduo bem que posso regressar até ao fórum..

Nos últimos dias nada de acumulação (para variar) e a temperatura oscilou bastante, hoje sim um dia bem mais fresco...a cheirar ao inicio do Outono que está para vir...
*
Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 21,6ºC
Pressão: 1015,4hPa
Humidade relativa: 70%
Vento: moderado de NW


----------



## João Soares (2 Set 2010 às 19:45)

Boa Tarde!

Céu limpo, às vezes ainda aparece um ou outro cirrus.
O Vento mantêm-se calmo predominantemente de N-NO.

Temp. Actual: *20.7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2010 às 02:06)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo.
Temp. Actual: *16.4ºC*

Há nevoeiro na praia!


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Set 2010 às 02:56)

Boa noite!Tudo calmo por estas bandas, mas a temperatura começa agora a baixar substancialmente durante as noites...arriscaria dizer que o Verão de 2010 já se despediu...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 16,3ºC
Pressão: 1016,6hPa
Humidade relativa: 89%
Vento: muito fraco de E


----------



## Veterano (3 Set 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Manhã mais fresca, de fim de Verão, com 16,3º em Rio Tinto.

  Algumas nuvens no céu e vento fraco.


----------



## zehelmer (3 Set 2010 às 12:11)

Sou novo aqui e não vejo como abrir um novo tópico... talvez seja assim?

Então transcrevo o tópico aberto há momentos no Seguimento Geral:

Olá a Todos

Gostaria de saber que disponilidade existe para valores actuais de Pressão Atmosférica no distrito de Aveiro (entre Ovar e SM Feira).

A minha estação registou 1022hPa há momentos (11h08) - 03/09/2010

Obrigado pela atenção e ajuda.

Bom fim de semana

ZéHelmer / 3885 - Arada


----------



## fabiosilva (3 Set 2010 às 13:46)

Em Azeméis o céu está limpo e até está quentinho. Mas mesmo assim sentiu-se uma descida na temperatura nos últimos dias e até se anda bem lá fora.
Tal como o MarioCabral disse, acho que o Verão já se está a despedir... De dia para dia começa a cheirar a Outono.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Set 2010 às 15:39)

zehelmer disse:


> Sou novo aqui e não vejo como abrir um novo tópico... talvez seja assim?
> 
> Então transcrevo o tópico aberto há momentos no Seguimento Geral:
> 
> ...



Tens neste link a estação de ovar...http://portuguese.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Aveiro,%20Portugal&wuSelect=WEATHER

E aqui mais outra...http://pt.allmetsat.com/metar-taf/portugal-espanha.php?icao=LPOV


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Set 2010 às 15:47)

Boa tarde a todos! Esta noite fez bastante fresco, já deu para sentir o prazer de outras épocas do ano Atingi uma mínima de *14,8ºC* com a humidade nos 90%...

Actualmente o céu está limpo, mas corre uma brisa oceânica bem fresca...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 23,0ºC
Pressão: 1016,3hPa
Humidade relativa: 69%
Vento: moderado de NW, rajada nos 15km/h


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2010 às 20:31)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Esta noite fez bastante fresco, já deu para sentir o prazer de outras épocas do ano Atingi uma mínima de *14,8ºC* com a humidade nos 90%...



Boa Noite!! 
Concordo contigo Mário Cabral, já nos trás um cheirinho do Outono que se avizinha.
A minha Mínima foi mais baixa que a tua, mas só por uma décima, portanto 14.7ºC

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: 20.0ºC

Durante a tarde, numa das minhas passeatas à beira-mar, o vento estava moderado de Norte e praticamente todas as praias com Bandeira Vermelha, devido ao mar revolto com ondas entre os 2-3 mts.
Como comprova a Bóia de Leixões.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Set 2010 às 20:38)

Inicio da noite com alguma nebulosidade a Oeste, e com queda na temperatura...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 19,1ºC
Pressão: 1016,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 86%
Vento: predominante de NW, agora mais fraco


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Set 2010 às 00:18)

Avisto uma coluna de fumo a norte...será algures na Maia...alguém me sabe dizer algo sobre isto?


----------



## zehelmer (4 Set 2010 às 00:23)

MarioCabral disse:


> Tens neste link a estação de ovar...http://portuguese.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Aveiro,%20Portugal&wuSelect=WEATHER
> 
> E aqui mais outra...http://pt.allmetsat.com/metar-taf/portugal-espanha.php?icao=LPOV



Obrigado Mário,

A 1ª é na Gafanha da Nazaré, Ílhavo, Aveiro e esteve a 1013 hPa

A 2ª é Ovar Mil. talvez Base de Maceda - estava a 1016 hPa às 12h00

A minha andou pelos 1020 hPa.

Vou continuar a observar... Também poderá haver diferenças Abs ou Rel...?

Talvez seja necessário fazer correcções.

Bom fim de semana  (Agora estão 19ºC  99% Hum. 0 km/h

zeka


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Set 2010 às 00:33)

zehelmer disse:


> Talvez seja necessário fazer correcções.
> 
> zeka



Parece-me necessários uns ajustes sim...


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2010 às 00:47)

Boa Noite!

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Avisto muita nebulosidade baixa no litoral.
Temperatura Actual: *17.6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2010 às 02:18)

E o nevoeiro reina por Terras Canidelenses.
Temperatura Actual: *16.8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2010 às 23:41)

Boa Noite!
Durante a noite, a temperatura não desceu além dos 16.8ºC

De momento, céu muito nublado e *19.4ºC*


----------



## zehelmer (5 Set 2010 às 01:08)

MarioCabral disse:


> Parece-me necessários uns ajustes sim...



OK!

Já acertei pela de Ovar Mil. (Base de Maceda?) que é relativamente perto e deve estar calibrada.

01h06 - 18ºC  - 99% Hum.  -  1 km/h  NW  -  1012 hPa

Bom fim de semana ;-)

zéH


----------



## LAMP (5 Set 2010 às 10:55)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Obrigado pelo link
> 
> Em Maceda está tudo nublado e de vez um quando lá passa uns raios de sol...



Atenção que os dados aí geralmente vão com 1h de atraso e geralmente nao aprecem REMARK's nem SPECI's


----------



## LAMP (5 Set 2010 às 11:01)

zehelmer disse:


> OK!
> 
> Já acertei pela de Ovar Mil. (Base de Maceda?) que é relativamente perto e deve estar calibrada.
> 
> ...



Boas zehelmer,

E bem vindo ao forum, se bem que também sou novo aqui 
se entretanto precisares de valores em tempo real de maceda avisa, aqui os instrumentos são bastante precisos ah e atenção ao tipo de pressão que estás a observar, a pressão enviada nos comunicados do aerodromo é relativo`ao nivel medio das aguas do mar, segundo a atmosfera padrão. Talvez estejas a precisar de calibrar consoante a pressão à superficie e à temperatura actual.

abraços e boas medições


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2010 às 16:59)

Boa Tarde!!

A Temperatura Mínima desta noite foi de 16.5ºC

Eis que já chegam as primeiras nuvens:






Temp. Actual: *24.6ºC*
Vento fraco de NO


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Set 2010 às 18:10)

Boa tarde!Começam as chegar as primeiras nuvens vindas de Oeste...de resto tudo na mesma, temperatura amena e humidade relativa a subir...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 22,1ºC
Pressão: 1014,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 77%
Vento: NW fraco


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2010 às 23:00)

Boas noites!

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 17.7 ºc ( mínima *15.8ºc* ) ( máxima *24.1ºc* )

Vento WNW: 12 Km/h

Humidade: 91%

Pressão: 1014.5 hpa


Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas.

Amanhã vai cá chegar uma frente, vamos ver quanta chuva vai trazer!


----------



## zehelmer (6 Set 2010 às 00:26)

LAMP disse:


> Boas zehelmer,
> 
> E bem vindo ao forum, se bem que também sou novo aqui
> se entretanto precisares de valores em tempo real de maceda avisa, aqui os instrumentos são bastante precisos ah e atenção ao tipo de pressão que estás a observar, a pressão enviada nos comunicados do aerodromo é relativo`ao nivel medio das aguas do mar, segundo a atmosfera padrão. Talvez estejas a precisar de calibrar consoante a pressão à superficie e à temperatura actual.
> ...



Boas, LAMP! 

Obrgº... sentia-me um pouco 'só' por estas bandas e a minha estação estava a dar um erro de desvio. 
Claro que para obter valores rigorosos teria que tomar outras medidas... mas para já vou-me ficar com a orientação dos vizinhos.

Abr@ço e boa semana 

00:25 - 18,5ºC  - 99% Hum.  - 5 km/h NNW  - 1010 hPA


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Set 2010 às 03:11)

Gente de Arada aqui 



É bom conhecer pessoas de zonas próximas!

@ LAMP, não há problema


----------



## Veterano (6 Set 2010 às 08:39)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu a encobrir-se, com vento fraco de oeste, e 18,4º.

  Foi um bom fim-de-semana de praia, mas o Outono está à porta.


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2010 às 12:49)

Já chove no Alto Minho. 
A estação de Paredes de Coura acaba de acumular o 1ºmm do dia.

O Noroeste da Galiza é que acabou por acumular uma boa quantidade de precipitação.


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2010 às 13:39)

Bom Dia ! 

Pelas 5h, apareceu o nevoeiro cerradinho.

Por agora, vento fraco de SO e céu muito nublado.


----------



## martinus (6 Set 2010 às 14:33)

Braga: chuva fraca. Começou há instantes.

P.S. Está a cair consistente e muito certinha, já supera as expectativas mais pessimistas.


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2010 às 15:22)

Precipitação Registada às 13h UTC:






Viana do Castelo - 6.2 mm
Ponte de Lima - 4.7 mm
Lamas de Mouro - 1.1 mm

O cenário é este:






---

Por Canidelo, ainda não chove. Apenas céu muito nublado.


----------



## fabiosilva (6 Set 2010 às 15:39)

Em O.Azeméis ainda não chove, mas as nuvens prometem e não deve faltar muito.. Mal posso esperar.


----------



## Veterano (6 Set 2010 às 15:47)

Já chove pelo Porto, muita humidade, pingas pequenas, boas para acidentes.

  Ambiente abafado, vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2010 às 15:58)

Boas, 

já chove e já acumula, *0.8 mm *neste momento cai com alguma intensidade... 

vento SSW : 32Km/h

Temp:18.8 ºc 

Humidade: 90%

Pressão:1010.8 hpa

Chove bem e certinho agora, gotas médias!

update : *1 mm *acumulado neste momento


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2010 às 15:58)

Por Canidelo, já chove!!


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2010 às 16:05)

*2.5 mm* ,chuva moderada e contínua

Já escorre pelos telhados...


----------



## Veterano (6 Set 2010 às 16:07)

Rio Tinto debaixo de chuva moderada e certinha, vento a intensificar-se.


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2010 às 16:11)

*4.5 mm* esta já é para regar...que cheirinho a terra molhada...

Chuva moderada e vento com rajadas de 35/38 Km/h de SW


----------



## PauloSR (6 Set 2010 às 16:14)

Aqui pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, chove de forma contínua desde as 14h50. Neste momento, olhando pela janela, é um autêntico "penico"! 

Neste momento, *19.5°C*, pressão em queda.

Aproveito para dar conta da máxima do dia: 25.0°C às 12h10.


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2010 às 16:26)

E já conto com 3 mm acumulados.

De momento, ela cai mas muito mais fraca.


----------



## Veterano (6 Set 2010 às 16:30)

João Soares disse:


> De momento, ela cai mas muito mais fraca.



 É verdade João, nunca deixou de cair, mas a intensidade flutua, conforme o "regador".

 A estranhar o ambiente escuro a estas horas do dia, prenúncio dos próximos tempos.


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2010 às 16:33)

Veterano disse:


> É verdade João, nunca deixou de cair, mas a intensidade flutua, conforme o "regador".
> 
> A estranhar o ambiente escuro a estas horas do dia, prenúncio dos próximos tempos.



Exacto, Veterano. Parece que está a anoitecer mais cedo. 
Continua a cair fraca mas continua.


----------



## PauloSR (6 Set 2010 às 16:35)

Veterano disse:


> A estranhar o ambiente escuro a estas horas do dia, prenúncio dos próximos tempos.



Veterano, ia referir esse ponto! É que já se justifica o recurso à iluminação... isto às 16h30...


----------



## PauloSR (6 Set 2010 às 16:38)

ThaZouk disse:


> É que já se justifica o recurso à iluminação..



Obviamente que no interior. Já que na rua como é claro, vê-se bem


----------



## fabiosilva (6 Set 2010 às 16:55)

Já chove em Oliveira de Azeméis!


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2010 às 17:15)

*9.1 mm* acumulados até ao momento!

Boa rega! 

De momento caem umas gotas esporádicas..


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Set 2010 às 17:16)

Chuvinha certinha por aqui.


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2010 às 17:35)

Até ao momentos, a precipitação acumulada nas estações amadoras é a seguinte:

8,9mm - ISEP, Porto
8,9mm - Mesão Frio
8,0mm - Paredes de Coura
7,6mm - Fermentões, Guimarães
7,1mm - Tamel S.Pedro Fins, Barcelos
4,6mm - Lordelo do Ouro, Porto
3,3mm - Quinta da Lousa, Valongo
2,3mm - Melgaço
2,0mm - Trofa
1,0mm - Alto da Maia, Maia
1,0mm - Leça da Palmeira


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2010 às 17:35)

Continua a rega pelo Litoral Norte:







4.9 mm - Cabril
3.8 mm - Lamas de Mouro
2.2 mm - Pedras Rubras
1.1 mm - Montalegre
0.3 mm - Massarelos
0.1 mm - Ponte de Lima
 

----

Em Canidelo, chuva muito fraca e nevoeiro pouco denso. 
Até agora *4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2010 às 18:32)

E continuam a acumular: 











4.1 mm Serra do Pilar (Gaia)
4.1 mm Cabril
2.8 mm Lamas de Mouro
2.5 mm Massarelos (Porto)
1.4 mm Montalegre
1.3 mm P. Rubras (Porto)
0.8 mm Cabeceiras de Basto


----------



## 1337 (6 Set 2010 às 18:45)

cerca de 9 mm acumulados por aqui
mas desde as 16 horas que ja não cai 
quero mais


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2010 às 19:00)

1337 disse:


> cerca de 9 mm acumulados por aqui
> mas desde as 16 horas que ja não cai
> quero mais



Amanhã ( em princípio ) virá mais chuva com mais uma frente beneficiando sobertudo aqui o Norte, será de esperar algo semelhante ao que ocorreu hoje...

Por aqui voltou a chover depois das 18:00h, o acumulado de hoje vai em *9.9* *mm*, já se vêm grandes abertas e sol a Oeste..


----------



## 1337 (6 Set 2010 às 19:09)

Snifa disse:


> Amanhã ( em princípio ) virá mais chuva com mais uma frente beneficiando sobertudo aqui o Norte, será de esperar algo semelhante ao que ocorreu hoje...
> 
> Por aqui voltou a chover depois das 18:00h, o acumulado de hoje vai em *9.9* *mm*, já se vêm grandes abertas e sol a Oeste..



sim por aqui tambem já abriu
de noite apenas ceu parcialmente nublado é o que se espera


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2010 às 19:51)

Por aqui,  a chuva deu tréguas. Mas regressará amanhã!


----------



## LAMP (6 Set 2010 às 20:42)

por aqui também se observou arco-irís sensivelmente à mesma hora 

3,9mm em Maceda


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2010 às 22:49)

Boas noites, 

a chuva já lá vai , neste momento céu em geral pouco nublado.


*Dados actuais*

Temp: 17.3ºc ( mínima *16.0ºc *) ( máxima *21.8ºc *)

Vento WSW: 7 Km/h

Humidade:92 %

Pressão: 1010.8 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h : *9.9 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Set 2010 às 23:16)

Boa noite!Cá eu não pode contemplar o dia de hoje de muito perto...mas enquanto trabalhava consegui apreciar umas boa descargas...perto do Hospital de São João...
Contudo como o habitual a zona do Marquês é a mais contemplada...apenas consegui acumular 1,5mm durante o dia...

Mas hoje já deu para sentir o cheirinho do Outono...e o que ele nos trará...


----------



## 1337 (6 Set 2010 às 23:34)

não percebo os avisos do IM para o norte e centro
acho que não se justificam


----------



## martinus (6 Set 2010 às 23:50)

1337 disse:


> não percebo os avisos do IM para o norte e centro
> acho que não se justificam



Deve ser para não perder o treino, umas vez que segundo o freemeteo em meados deste mês voltam as noites tropicais ao noroeste e, a ser assim, terão que voltar a colocar os avisos de calor.

P. S. Fora de brincadeira, olhando para as imagens de satélite, parece que vem aí algo mais consistente do que estava previsto ontem.

MeteoGalicia, previsão para amanhã:

"Nesta xornada, Galicia manterase baixo a influencia dunha borrasca, centrada no Atlántico Norte, e unha nova fronte atravesará o noso territorio. Deste xeito predominarán os ceos anubrados con chuvias, acadando localmente intensidade moderada. As temperaturas descenderán, tanto as mínimas como as máximas. Os ventos soprarán do suroeste, fortes durante a mañá no litoral norte e zonas altas e do noroeste pola tarde, moderados en xeral."


----------



## LAMP (6 Set 2010 às 23:58)

1337 disse:


> não percebo os avisos do IM para o norte e centro
> acho que não se justificam



A-ver-vamos estou crente na precipitação moderada e nas rajadas até os 30kt, diria talvez até mais nas terras altas....

Quem dá mais?


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2010 às 00:02)

Amanhã poderá haver boas acumulações no Minho e Douro Litoral.
E os alertas de vento são só para as terras altas.
Daí os alertas!

De momento, céu nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *18ºC*


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 00:10)

João Soares disse:


> Amanhã poderá haver boas acumulações no Minho e Douro Litoral.
> E os alertas de vento são só para as terras altas.
> Daí os alertas!
> 
> ...



Na aviação temos alertas a rondar os 25 a 30kts, isto para litoral, terras baixas ou seja podemos acrescentar uns trocos nisso em altitude


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2010 às 00:12)

LAMP disse:


> Na aviação temos alertas a rondar os 25 a 30kts, isto para litoral, terras baixas ou seja podemos acrescentar uns trocos nisso em altitude



Referia-me aos alertas do IM, para a intensidade de vento.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Set 2010 às 00:16)

LAMP disse:


> A-ver-vamos estou crente na precipitação moderada e nas rajadas até os 30kt, diria talvez até mais nas terras altas....
> 
> Quem dá mais?



Eu cá acho que será no final da manhã a altura em que a precipitação poderá ser mais interessante, contudo tenho algumas dúvidas da quantidade que virá...

Durante a noite ainda cairá alguma coisa, mas a partir das 9h faço a minha aposta...e cairá direitinha na região do Porto...


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 00:18)

João Soares disse:


> Referia-me aos alertas do IM, para a intensidade de vento.



**Porto**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva, por vezes forte, passando a aguaceiros.

Válido entre *2010-09-07 06:00:00* e *2010-09-07 21:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Aveiro**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva, por vezes forte, passando a aguaceiros.

Válido entre *2010-09-07 06:00:00* e *2010-09-07 21:59:59 (hora
UTC)*


Não referem nada de especial relativamente a vento para o litoral norte


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2010 às 00:21)

LAMP disse:


> **Porto**
> 
> Amarelo
> *Precipitação*
> ...



Deveria estar mais atento, portanto:


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 00:28)

João Soares disse:


> Deveria estar mais atento, portanto:



Exactamente a minha atenção dirigiu-se para o vento nas terras altas e afirmei que a aviação prevê entre os 25kt e os 30kt em ovar e porto, portanto argumentei que em altitude seria normal estar bastante mais, não achando contudo que houvesse algum excesso nas previsões para as terras mais baixas por parte do instituto...

Já nas terras altas é bem provavel que rondem 40 a 45kt


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Set 2010 às 00:31)

O vento parece-me garantido...


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 01:36)

Aí vem a previsão para as 0600z desta nossa Baixa pressão a formar uma linha de borrasca (considerado neste modelo) e a ser a razão causadora do vento que se sentirá durante o dia, entretanto alguns modelos consideram uma pseudo-frente-fria em vez de uma linha de borrasca...

Bem que irá puxar ar frio, mais a norte, até às nossas latitudes é uma verdade, mas nao por muito tempo


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 01:44)

Ás 0100 Hora Local, a caminho do Finisterra


----------



## 1337 (7 Set 2010 às 01:52)

LAMP disse:


> Ás 0100 Hora Local, a caminho do Finisterra



o que nos vai afectar exatamente dessa imagem?XD


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2010 às 02:02)

E de momento, cai o primeiro aguaceiro do dia!!


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 02:02)

1337 disse:


> o que nos vai afectar exatamente dessa imagem?XD



A "mancha branca" no canto superior esquerdo da península Ibérica  ao largo do cabo finisterra...


----------



## 1337 (7 Set 2010 às 02:09)

LAMP disse:


> A "mancha branca" no canto superior esquerdo da península Ibérica  ao largo do cabo finisterra...



nunca pensei que fosse aquela mancha
tinha a rota em direcção a frança xD


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 02:11)

LAMP disse:


> Ás 0100 Hora Local, a caminho do Finisterra




Estranho... reparei apenas agora...

A imagem tem uma etiqueta a dizer dia 06 às 1800z, contudo a imagem é de dia 07 às 0000z 

confirmem se quiserem  o Sat dundee tem a legendagem atrasada relativamente à imagem


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 02:24)

1337 disse:


> nunca pensei que fosse aquela mancha
> tinha a rota em direcção a frança xD



Sim também tens razão no que dizes, grande parte vai em direcção ao Golfo da Biscaia, outra parte é para nós enquanto que aquela "esteira" mais acinzentada (nuvens mais quentes, portanto mais baixas) vão-se encarregar das regiões mais a sul


----------



## 1337 (7 Set 2010 às 02:41)

LAMP disse:


> Sim também tens razão no que dizes, grande parte vai em direcção ao Golfo da Biscaia, outra parte é para nós enquanto que aquela "esteira" mais acinzentada (nuvens mais quentes, portanto mais baixas) vão-se encarregar das regiões mais a sul



pois
não sabia que aquelas mais escuras tivessem algo e nem sabia que eram as mais baixas xD.devem.nos atingir esta madrugada não?


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Set 2010 às 05:01)

3,9 mm de precipitação. Em certos sítios à volta,
mais do dobro.E aí vem mais.
Nestes dias, em que o litoral  norueguês oferece mais vantagens que o litoral norte português, onde pára a "normalidade" ?
Se de um lado tapa, do outro destapa.
É sempre assim...


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 07:28)

1337 disse:


> nunca pensei que fosse aquela mancha
> tinha a rota em direcção a frança xD







Apanhamos com muito pouco de facto, 1337 

Continuo confiante naquela linha de borrasca ou pseudo-frente-fria


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 07:33)

1337 disse:


> pois
> não sabia que aquelas mais escuras tivessem algo e nem sabia que eram as mais baixas xD.devem.nos atingir esta madrugada não?



Estão já a chegar é mais umas horinhas  creio que a verdadeira passagem será sentida com o aumento repentino do vento e queda de pressão...

E sim nas imagens de satelite no espectro do infra-vermelho tudo o que está mais escuro está mais quente, tudo o que está mais claro está mais frio, logo quanto mais baixas as nuvens, mais escuras


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2010 às 07:41)

Bom Dia!
Há bocado caiu um aguaceiro fraco.
Hoje veremos quanto é que conseguimos acumular.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: 16ºC


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 08:03)

Por Maceda registaram-se 2,3mm desde as 19h de ontem até agora...

E ainda nada de significativo no horizonte


----------



## Veterano (7 Set 2010 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Continuação de céu encoberto, para já não chove, HR nos 85% e 18,3º.

  Aguardemos pelo desenrolar dos acontecimentos.


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 08:56)

Uma boa massa de stratocumulus a invadir a zona litoral de maceda


----------



## Trapalhadas (7 Set 2010 às 09:35)

E eis que ela começa a cair


----------



## Veterano (7 Set 2010 às 09:59)

Chove de forma fraca a moderada em Rio Tinto.


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 10:17)

Por aqui iniciou-se com um aguaceiro tímido, agora cai uma chuva fraca


----------



## Veterano (7 Set 2010 às 10:34)

O ritmo da chuva é agora moderado, trazida pelo vento de sudoeste, a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 10:50)

pelas imagens de satelite quer-me parecer que a festa nao irá durar muito


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 12:05)

ta feito por hoje ao que parece, a maior rajada aqui foi à 40min com 23kt até agora


----------



## Veterano (7 Set 2010 às 12:19)

O Sol começa a aparecer timidamente...


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2010 às 12:43)

Boas tardes,

a chuva já parou acumulando um total de *8.4 mm* que somados aos *9.9 mm* de ontem dá um acumulado de *19.3 mm* desde as 0 horas de ontem 

*Dados actuais

*
temp; 17.7 ºc ( mínima *15.9ºc* )

Vento WSW: 21Km/h ( rajada máxima 44 Km/h de SSW às 10:37h)

Humidade: 92%

Pressão: 1007.2 hpa


----------



## Veterano (7 Set 2010 às 14:40)

Eu diria que entramos num regime de aguaceiros, com algumas abertas e apenas 19,3º, em Rio Tinto.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Set 2010 às 15:27)

Boa tarde! Hoje de manhã até às 10h30 já tinha acumulado perto de 3mm..entretanto vim para a zona do São João e por volta das 14h deu um aguaceiro mesmo intenso, com rajadas de vento bem fortes....


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2010 às 15:35)

Boas, 

por aqui caiu um aguaceiro razoável pelas 14 horas, elevando o acumulado de hoje para *10.2 mm*.

Neste momento céu nublado mas sem chuva.


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 16:32)

6,1mm desde as 00:00 de hoje até às 16:30 e com o horizonte limpo a Oeste parece-me que ficamos por aqui, no que toca a precipitação, nesta zona...


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2010 às 21:25)

Boa Noite!!

Não estive por Canidelo o dia todo. Mas o meu _pulviomentrozinho_ lá foi fazendo o trabalho por mim.
Acumulei *11 mm*.

Por agora, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,


----------



## stormiday (7 Set 2010 às 22:03)

Boa noite.
Por estes lados acumulei hoje *11.9mm* 
Para já 16.3ºC, vento nulo e uma pressão de 1011.9mbar.


----------



## Fi (8 Set 2010 às 06:19)

Começa a chover com alguma moderação. Não estava à espera. A noite estava sem nuvens. 
As noites começam a ficar bastante frias. Mesmo estando 15º, a sensação térmica é de bastante mais fresco. Continuará assim neste Setembro, o Outono começa mais cedo ou ainda teremos algumas surpresas nos próximos tempos?


----------



## LAMP (8 Set 2010 às 07:32)

Maria Guedes disse:


> Começa a chover com alguma moderação. Não estava à espera. A noite estava sem nuvens.
> As noites começam a ficar bastante frias. Mesmo estando 15º, a sensação térmica é de bastante mais fresco. Continuará assim neste Setembro, o Outono começa mais cedo ou ainda teremos algumas surpresas nos próximos tempos?



É apenas os restos de ontem, aguaceiros... A noite hoje esteve mais fria devido à massa de ar frio que entrou após a passagem da frente... Entretanto estão previstos aumentos na temperatura, mais significativamente; a partir de sexta/sabado....


----------



## Veterano (8 Set 2010 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu para já muito nublado, com aguaceiros fracos e 17,3º.

  Tendência para clarear e aumento de temperatura.


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2010 às 09:28)

Bom Dia!

Os aguaceiros prenunciados pela Maria Guedes e pelo Veterano, fizeram-me acumular *1 mm*



Veterano disse:


> Tendência para clarear e aumento de temperatura.



Será sol de pouca dura, amigo Veterano!


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2010 às 12:47)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> Será sol de pouca dura, amigo Veterano!



Como tinha dito foi mesmo sol de pouca dura! 

Por volta das 10h ainda chuviscou por Canidelo.

Agora, o céu está nublado e o vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## martinus (8 Set 2010 às 14:09)

Há duas horas que chove sem parar: oscila entre fraco e moderado.


----------



## Veterano (8 Set 2010 às 15:08)

Por Rio Tinto algum sol, muitas nuvens a passar ao largo e 21,4º.


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2010 às 22:47)

Boas noites!

por aqui dia de céu com períodos de muito nublado, um aguaceiro curto mas forte de madrugada acumulou *2.3 mm* sendo este o total acumulado desde as 0 h.

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 17.5 ºc ( mínima *14.4 ºc* ) ( máxima *21.6 ºc* )

Vento : WNW 9 Km/h

Humidade:87 %

Pressão: 1019 .8 hpa


Setembro já leva acumulados *22.8 mm.*


----------



## João Soares (9 Set 2010 às 01:56)

João Soares disse:


> Como tinha dito foi mesmo sol de pouca dura!
> 
> Por volta das 10h ainda chuviscou por Canidelo.
> .



Pois é. E esses chuviscos que tinha relatado, acumularam mas nem tinha reparado.

Então, a acumulação total do dia de hoje foi de *2 mm*


----------



## martinus (9 Set 2010 às 02:38)

Temos aqui um aguaceiro... Isto é Braga.


----------



## Veterano (9 Set 2010 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco e 18,4º.

  O fim do Verão no seu esplendor...


----------



## Veterano (10 Set 2010 às 09:02)

Bom dia. Manhã de sol, algumas nuvens altas, sensação de fresquinho muito agradável, para já 17,5º, com vento fraco.

 Pelos vistos, a praia será uma realidade nos próximos dias. Vamos aproveitar os últimos cartuchos.


----------



## João Soares (11 Set 2010 às 06:57)

Bom Dia!!

Ontem, esteve um belo dia de Verão! Céu limpo a excepção dos rastos de aviões que a enfeitava o céu. E o vento era , geralmente fraco.

Por agora , alguns cirrus no céu. Mínima de 15.8ºC
Actual: *15.9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (11 Set 2010 às 09:51)

Bom dia. Cá temos uma manhã agradável, com 20,3º, vento muito fraco, algumas nuvens altas e bruma sobre o mar.

  Talvez o último fim-de-semana de praia a sério no litoral norte.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Set 2010 às 11:20)

Bom dia!Cá estou eu de regresso após 3 dias passados bem pertinho da Serra da Estrela...onde pude contemplar por um lado a beleza natural e a capacidade que o Homem tem para a destruir...

Durante a viagem tenho a destacar o nevoeiro cerrada que estava na zona de Aveiro de manhã cedo e algum frio...
Aqui o céu está praticamente limpo e espera-se um dia agradável...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 23,4ºC
Pressão: 1014,8hPa
Humidade relativa: 61%
Vento: nulo com direcção variável


----------



## LAMP (11 Set 2010 às 11:22)

Segunda e terça ainda vai estar melhor, prevêem-se altas temperaturas, ceu limpo ou pouco nebulado...  

Depois entre quarta e quinta a temperatura desce a pique nos modelos...

Creio que se vai sentir uma boa diferença 

A ver vamos...


----------



## João Soares (12 Set 2010 às 13:23)

Boas tardes!!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Norte.

Temperatura Actual: *31.4ºC*


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2010 às 13:37)

Boas tardes, 

tempo quente, alguma nebulosidade alta e vento de Leste!

*Dados actuais
*
temp:29.2 ºc ( mínima *17.8ºc* ) 

Vento ENE: 19Km/h

Humidade:35%

Pressão:1015.7 hpa


----------



## Veterano (12 Set 2010 às 15:46)

Boa tarde. Ambiente abafado, com 29,4º e HR nos 41%, vento fraco de leste, algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Skizzo (12 Set 2010 às 16:19)

Temps às 14hUTC

33.7 P.Rubras
35.0 S.Pilar
37.6 Massarelos

o vento mudou, deve começar a descer bem em P.Rubras.


----------



## João Soares (12 Set 2010 às 18:11)

Boas tardes!

Máxima de 31.9ºC

Actualmente, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de Norte.
Temperatura: *30.1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (12 Set 2010 às 20:00)

Por agora, estão *27.7ºC*.

---

Boas Máximas no Litoral Norte:


----------



## Snifa (12 Set 2010 às 21:47)

Boas noites, 

*Dados actuais
*
Temp: 27.0 ºc ( máxima *31.4ºc *)

Vento NE 10 Km/h

Humidade: 44%

Pressão:1016.7 hpa

Noite bastante quente, a mínima de amanhã deverá ser tropical


----------



## João Soares (12 Set 2010 às 21:52)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> *Dados actuais
> *
> ...



Concordo! 
Por aqui, ainda estou com *27.2ºC*
A temperatura está em queda com a subida repentina da humidade.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Set 2010 às 03:58)

Com todo este Leste vigoroso (15 a 20 Km/h) o Verão 
anda à solta por aqui:
26,3º a esta hora é coisa  rara noutros Verões. Neste ? hã !!!
já tem havido noites assim .
Mais uma noite em que o sono se atrasa ,
numa  insónia anunciada  duma  mínima elevada.
É Verão...


----------



## Veterano (13 Set 2010 às 09:32)

Bom dia. Depois de uma noite de intenso vento leste, a manhã apresenta-se com céu limpo, temperatura a subir nos 26,3º, HR muito baixa.

  Dia de grande calor.


----------



## LAMP (13 Set 2010 às 10:57)

a temperatura por aqui ja se sente 25,8ºC mas felizmente a brisa maritima começou a bombar ar mais fresco, mal a intensidade do vento subiu para 7kt começou a sentir-se uma frescura oceanica 

talvez mais para o interior nao tenham tanta sorte


----------



## PauloSR (13 Set 2010 às 12:25)

Caloraça  Neste momento, sigo com *35.2°C *

Mínima foi de 18.1°C, às 5h27


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2010 às 13:06)

Bom Dia!!

Temperatura Mínima de *23.8ºC* 

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco de SO.
Temperatura Actual: *27.8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (13 Set 2010 às 15:00)

Por Rio Tinto já atingi os 31,7º, com vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2010 às 15:20)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Oeste.

Temperatura Actual: *31.2ºC*


----------



## PauloSR (13 Set 2010 às 15:33)

*37.7°C *  Infernal este dia 13 de Setembro! E pelo que parece amanhã o dia será semelhante


----------



## Veterano (13 Set 2010 às 21:03)

Vento leste a intensificar-se, ainda 24,6º, HR nos 43%, uma noite tropical aqui pelo Porto...


----------



## Snifa (13 Set 2010 às 21:46)

Boas noites!

mais um dia quente , neste momento está mais fresco que ontem por esta hora...

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 23.3 ºc ( mínima *21.9ºc* ) ( máxima *30.4ºc* )

Vento:NW 9 Km/ ( rajada máxima 41 Km/h de ESE às 07:45 h)

Humidade: 50 %

Pressão: 1021.3 hpa


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2010 às 23:13)

A minima do dia está a ser batida consecutivamente.
Actualmente , *23.4ºC*.
Céu limpo e vento de Norte.


----------



## Fi (14 Set 2010 às 00:12)

Noite mais "suportável" em relação à de ontem. Pauta-se pela ausência de vento, quer junto ao mar, quer mais no "interior". Pequenas "brisas" de norte/noroeste e alguma humidade no ar.


----------



## Veterano (14 Set 2010 às 09:16)

Bom dia. Uma ténue brisa marítima refresca um pouco o ambiente, com 22,4º e céu limpo.


----------



## Fi (14 Set 2010 às 18:50)

Boa tarde!

Dia menos quente mas mais abafado. O vento é praticamente nulo. A ligeira brisa que sopra de vez em quando é de sudoeste.

Céu limpo mas algumas nuvens "bíblicas"  a oeste. Cá vai uma foto para ilustrar essas nuvens, vocês saberão o nome delas.


----------



## PauloSR (14 Set 2010 às 19:10)

Maria Guedes, parabéns pela descrição  nuvens bíblicas... Gostei  Sigo neste momento com *30.5°C*

A máxima do dia foi *40.4°C * às 14h33
A mínima foi de *14.5°C* às 7h17


----------



## João Soares (14 Set 2010 às 19:24)

Boa Tarde!! 

A Mínima desta noite foi de 18.2ºC (mais fresca do que eu esperava).
(A Mínima do dia 13.Setembro. ficou-se pelos 22.5ºC)

Actualmente, céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *24.7ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: 29.9ºC


----------



## Fi (14 Set 2010 às 22:14)

ThaZouk disse:


> Maria Guedes, parabéns pela descrição  nuvens bíblicas... Gostei  Sigo neste momento com *30.5°C*
> 
> Não sei o que chamar às nuvens
> Vento sempre nulo, não sopra nem uma brisa. Sensação térmica confortável, longe da noite dantesca de Domingo.
> ...



Isso é que é uma grande amplitude térmica! Nunca pensei que a temperatura mínima tivesse sido tão baixa por aí.


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2010 às 22:30)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais:
*
temp: 22.2 ºc ( mínima *19.9 ºc* ) ( máxima *31.2ºc* )

Vento: N 1 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.6 hpa

Humidade: 59%

Mais um dia quente ,céu com algumas nuvens altas


----------



## jpmartins (14 Set 2010 às 22:34)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia bastante quente, com a max. a chegar aos 33.3ºC.

T.actual: 22.1ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Set 2010 às 01:59)

Maria Guedes disse:


> ...céu  limpo mas algumas nuvens "bíblicas"  a oeste. [/URL]



que peninha...nuvens bíblicas sim ...que peninha não andar ao final da tarde de hoje com a "objectiva em riste"...
Que belo entardecer nos céus e que belo anoitecer em terra com uma   ligeira brisa refrescante.
Ao que nós chegamos... Aqui...Até queremos uma ligeira brisa ao entardecer.
Grande Verão 2010...pode dar-se ao luxo de ir embora antes do seu fim oficial, que mesmo assim, será elogiado em memória futura.
Agora ? Venha de lá um pouco de animação já sem o calor ...um pouco ou muito .Ou quase nada.Ou tanto.Conforme ...
Depois? talvez haja ainda tempo para mais um pouco de Verão...


----------



## Veterano (15 Set 2010 às 09:15)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto por nuvens de vários tipos, sobretudo altas, o sol ainda aparece timidamente, para já a chuva ainda está arredada.

  Registo 21,5º, com vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## LAMP (15 Set 2010 às 11:12)

Maria Guedes disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Dia menos quente mas mais abafado. O vento é praticamente nulo. A ligeira brisa que sopra de vez em quando é de sudoeste.
> 
> Céu limpo mas algumas nuvens "bíblicas"  a oeste. Cá vai uma foto para ilustrar essas nuvens, vocês saberão o nome delas.



São Cumulus e um pouco de Cirrus lá em cima, mas são os Cumulus que estão a provocar o fotometeoro denominado "raios crepusculares" que apesar do nome nao acontece apenas nos crepusculos


----------



## Veterano (15 Set 2010 às 11:52)

As nuvens estão a engrossar, mas para já nada de chuva.


----------



## LAMP (15 Set 2010 às 12:43)

Veterano disse:


> As nuvens estão a engrossar, mas para já nada de chuva.



Os Altostratus deslizam sobre nós com zonas opacas e zonas translúcidas, mas ainda nada de opacidade que permita alguma precipitação com relevância


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2010 às 14:21)

Boa Tarde!!

Minima 19.1ºC

De momento, céu muito nublado e algumas pingas esporádicas. 
Temp. *22ºC*


----------



## Veterano (15 Set 2010 às 15:47)

Por Rio Tinto chove de forma fraca.


----------



## LAMP (15 Set 2010 às 16:21)

O céu aqui já se encontra a aliviar, as nuvens responsaveis pela chuva já começam a ficar translucidas e a deixar passar alguma luminosidade solar, a chuva parou e para o registo ficam 00,4mm, neste momento estão 21,8ºC

a minima durante a noite foi de 16,4ºC


----------



## Fi (15 Set 2010 às 18:55)

LAMP disse:


> São Cumulus e um pouco de Cirrus lá em cima, mas são os Cumulus que estão a provocar o fotometeoro denominado "raios crepusculares" que apesar do nome nao acontece apenas nos crepusculos



Boa tarde a todos.

Os cumulus são as nuvens bíblicas então. Muito obrigada, Lamp! 
Por aqui ainda não choveu. Céu completamente coberto e uma ligeira brisa de oeste. Parece que alguém se esqueceu de carregar no botão "chuva".


----------



## PauloSR (15 Set 2010 às 19:15)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, sigo com *21.0°C*, ceu nublado (e já não pinga nada desde as 17h). 

A mínima de hoje foi de 16.9°C. 
A máxima foi de 25.7°C


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2010 às 19:50)

Boas Tardes!
Por Canidelo, só caíram umas pingas que mal molhou o chão. Mas, no Soares dos Reis, chuva fraca e continua durante uns bons 30 m.

De momento, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## LAMP (15 Set 2010 às 21:19)

Maria Guedes disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.
> 
> Os cumulus são as nuvens bíblicas então. Muito obrigada, Lamp!
> Por aqui ainda não choveu. Céu completamente coberto e uma ligeira brisa de oeste. Parece que alguém se esqueceu de carregar no botão "chuva".




 agora que falas nisso as estatuas dos santinhos vêm sempre com os pès em cima de nuvens cumuliformes 

pergunto-me porque será...


----------



## Minho (15 Set 2010 às 22:33)

Por Braga também caíram alguns pingos durante a tarde que mal molharam o chão. Descida acentuada na temperatura máxima.


----------



## 1337 (15 Set 2010 às 22:34)

eu acumulei apenas 0.2 mm em Ponte de Lima


----------



## Fi (15 Set 2010 às 22:38)

LAMP disse:


> agora que falas nisso as estatuas dos santinhos vêm sempre com os pès em cima de nuvens cumuliformes
> 
> pergunto-me porque será...



Peço desculpa pelo off topic desde já.
Efectivamente, os santinhos aparecem sempre em cima de cumulus. Na História da Arte, esse é um conceito algo recente (menos de 500 anos) e terá surgido primeiro na pintura. O efeito poderoso da contra luz de um pôr do sol como o da minha foto servia bem à imagem de além, mistério e secretismo da figura de Deus na Igreja Católica, principal mecenas dos pintores do Renascimento (a Igreja, não Deus). Nenhum santo que se preze aparece ao pessoal de manhã.

Por aqui, finalmente, vento de Norte a refrescar a atmosfera. Mas nada de chuva...


----------



## jpmartins (15 Set 2010 às 23:38)

Boa noite

O dia ficou marcado por alguns pingos que foram caindo durante a tarde, mas que não foram o suficiente para a estação registar.

Temp.max. 23.3ºC (10ºC a menos que o dia de ontem)

Temp. actual 20.6ºC


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2010 às 23:41)

Boas noites, 

por aqui apenas uns pingos sem acumulação,  dia de céu em geral muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas, o mais notório a descida acentuada da temperatura em relação a ontem..


*dados actuais:
*
temp: 18.1ºc ( mínima do dia ) ( máxima *21.8ºc* , menos 9.4ºc que a máxima de ontem)

Vento: WSW: 10 Km/h

Humidade: 94 %

Pressão: 1015.8 hpa


----------



## Veterano (16 Set 2010 às 09:03)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, com algumas abertas, sem chuva, vento fraco de oeste e 21,2º, são os ingredientes desta manhã.

  Aguardemos o desenrolar do dia.


----------



## Veterano (16 Set 2010 às 13:49)

Veterano disse:


> Aguardemos o desenrolar do dia.



  E a tarde aqueceu, com mais sol e menos nuvens, vento fraco e 24,4º.

  Para já muita "estabilidade".


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2010 às 14:03)

Veterano disse:


> E a tarde aqueceu, com mais sol e menos nuvens, vento fraco e 24,4º.
> 
> Para já muita "estabilidade".



Muita estabilidade mesmo...as nuvens nem desenvolvem...vamos ver mais logo com o deslocamento da cut-off pelo sul talvez fiquemos aqui no norte com uma circulação de nuvens vinda  mais de SE e isso favoreca alguma coisa......mas não sei não, isto está muito fraco para já ...


----------



## jpmartins (16 Set 2010 às 16:38)

Por aqui também tudo muito fraquinho os muitos cumulus que por aí andavam, deram lugar a um céu limpo.


----------



## Fi (16 Set 2010 às 19:13)

Céu azul, azul, azul. Nada de nuvens ou chuva. Esteve um dia bem bonito. 
O vento é que já se faz sentir, de Norte, e é bem frio.


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2010 às 19:23)

Maria Guedes disse:


> Céu azul, azul, azul. Nada de nuvens ou chuva. Esteve um dia bem bonito.
> O vento é que já se faz sentir, de Norte, e é bem frio.



Sim, teve uma bela tarde de sol e algum calor.
Agora, o céu começou a encobrir devido a esta pequena "mancha" que tá a crescer: (mas não é nada demais  )






(E não vai trovoadas para o Litoral Norte, como já era de esperar, só para quem está esperançado)


----------



## PauloSR (16 Set 2010 às 21:09)

Dia monotono. De momento ceu limpo e bem fresquinho. Sigo com * 17.8°C *.

Máxima do dia:  29.1°C  
Mínima do dia: 15.6°C

Sem esperanças de animação, siga a monotonia


----------



## jpmartins (17 Set 2010 às 00:22)

Boa noite,
Tudo demasiado calma, e pelas imagens de satélite nada se avizinha para estas bandas

T.max: 26.7ºC
Tactual:18.0ºC


----------



## Veterano (17 Set 2010 às 09:03)

Bom dia. Manhã de nevoeiro, com vento fraco e 18,5º. Tudo indica que o sol se irá impôr mais logo, siga para um fim-de-semana radioso.


----------



## Nunotex (17 Set 2010 às 17:31)

Aqui por Braga à 15 minutos que chove torrencialmente.... mas já está a acalmar...


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2010 às 18:09)

Nunotex disse:


> Aqui por Braga à 15 minutos que chove torrencialmente.... mas já está a acalmar...



O meu detector já assinala descargas aqui muito perto, está a ficar muito escuro para N/NE devido à célula visivel no sat24...

será que chega cá ? :assobio:


----------



## PauloSR (17 Set 2010 às 18:17)

Ufaaaaaaaa! Até q'enfim animação  Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, algumas descargas electricas, porém apenas meia duzia de pingas... Ja consolei a vistinha  

Neste momento, *20.7°C*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 18:29)

Então pessoal do alto Minho como é ? Fotos pá, tá para aí uma célula brutal.


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2010 às 18:33)

A frequência das descargas está a aumentar muito no meu detector...e cada vez está mais escuro ...

será hoje??


----------



## PauloSR (17 Set 2010 às 18:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Então pessoal do alto Minho como é ? Fotos pá, tá para aí uma célula brutal.


É isso, já se postavam umas fotos. Eu aqui em pleno coração do Minho não tive possibilidade de as tirar 

Aproveito para deixar os valores da temperatura: Maxima do dia: 32.0°C; Mínima de 13.3°C


----------



## DMartins (17 Set 2010 às 18:42)

Por Guimarães nada de especial.
As descargas descritas passam ao lado. 
Caem agora umas pingas mais grossas...


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2010 às 18:45)

Uma amiga de Braga, informou-me que chove muito e que algumas ruas se transformaram em autênticos rios. E que troveja, claro.

Por cá, céu muito nublado para Nordeste e céu limpo para Oeste.


----------



## PauloSR (17 Set 2010 às 18:46)

DMartins disse:


> Por Guimarães nada de especial.
> As descargas descritas passam ao lado.
> Caem agora umas pingas mais grossas...



Aqui foram umas pingas fraquinhas. Pelo Satelite não se estará a querer formar algo ali pela zona do Geres?


EDIT: *Braga - McDonald's de Gualtar (Univ. Minho), zona do Hotel Melia, estrada inundada segundo um amigo.* Só de canoa


----------



## DMartins (17 Set 2010 às 19:05)

ThaZouk disse:


> Aqui foram umas pingas fraquinhas. Pelo Satelite não se estará a querer formar algo ali pela zona do Geres?
> 
> 
> EDIT: *Braga - McDonald's de Gualtar (Univ. Minho), zona do Hotel Melia, estrada inundada segundo um amigo.* Só de canoa


É amigo. É dessa célula que eles falam. 
Aqui não se passa nada...


----------



## PauloSR (17 Set 2010 às 19:18)

DMartins disse:


> É amigo. É dessa célula que eles falam.
> Aqui não se passa nada...



É DMartins. A partir de agora, regresso à monotonia. Nada mais será de esperar 

*19.9°C* de momento


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2010 às 19:19)

> * Braga: Tromba de água provoca o caos na cidade
> Chuva torrencial começou ao fim da tarde. Há um infantário isolado e várias ruas e edifícios inundados. *
> As chuvas torrenciais que começaram a cair este final de tarde em Braga provocaram o caos na cidade e periferia, que estão inundadas. Segundo os Bombeiros Voluntários, o infantário da Igreja de São Lázaro está isolado, e os pais estão impedidos de ir buscar as crianças. A tromba de água inundou uma agência do Millenium BCP e as instalações do Pingo Doce.
> 
> ...


http://aeiou.expresso.pt/braga-tromba-de-agua-provoca-o-caos-na-cidade=f604363


----------



## frederico (17 Set 2010 às 19:21)

João Soares disse:


> Uma amiga de Braga, informou-me que chove muito e que algumas ruas se transformaram em autênticos rios. E que troveja, claro.
> 
> Por cá, céu muito nublado para Nordeste e céu limpo para Oeste.



Aqui do Porto também se avista o céu muito escuro para nordeste, e parece que gradualmente se está a aproximar...


----------



## PauloSR (17 Set 2010 às 19:22)

Vince disse:


> http://aeiou.expresso.pt/braga-tromba-de-agua-provoca-o-caos-na-cidade=f604363



Fantastico. Póvoa de Lanhoso a 5km em linha recta e nada. Apenas umas pingas de nada. Apenas trovoada.


----------



## martinus (17 Set 2010 às 19:23)

Demorei cerca de uma hora para fazer dois Km de carro. Primeiro vi os carros ao meu lado com água por meio das rodas e a irem para o meio do rio, então meti para uma zona com menos caudal, estacionei e fui comer qualquer coisa num café, depois o trânsito gelou completamente uns 20 minutos. Aguaceiro muito forte e trovoada. Agora está calmo e parou de chover. Foi tudo uma hora, ou pouco mais.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Set 2010 às 19:28)

Por aqui,ainda pensei há uma hora atrás que iria ter festa , mas mais uma vez,
a "organização"  veio confirmar o seu cancelamento.
Assim não há povo que aguente.
Não coloco fotos dos CBs a nordeste/Leste   porque nem sequer estão os céus fotogénicos devido a esta intensa neblina que se faz sentir desde que amanheceu.
E não havendo festa hoje por aqui, quando haverá???


----------



## PauloSR (17 Set 2010 às 19:31)

Várias estradas ficaram inundadas no Minho da forte chuva registada ao final da tarde.

Uma tromba de água provocou hoje várias inundações em estradas e viadutos, na zona de Braga.

A situação já está quase totalmente resolvida pelas autoridades.

*Há também registo de algumas inundações em Guimarães, também devido a fortes chuvadas.
*
A Protecção Civil prolongou o alerta azul até às 20h00 de domingo, válido para nove distritos de Portugal Continental,  de Castelo Branco até Faro.


_ in _ http://www.rr.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=92&did=100187


Em Guimarães? DMartins, sabes de algo?


----------



## frederico (17 Set 2010 às 19:37)

Estou a avistar cortinas de chuva para norte...


----------



## frederico (17 Set 2010 às 19:37)

PS: já pinga.


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2010 às 19:39)

Céu nublado e alaranjado. Estou muito receoso, mas esperemos.


----------



## Fi (17 Set 2010 às 19:43)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui,ainda pensei há uma hora atrás que iria ter festa , mas mais uma vez,
> a "organização"  veio confirmar o seu cancelamento.
> Assim não há povo que aguente.
> Não coloco fotos dos CBs a nordeste/Leste   porque nem sequer estão os céus fotogénicos devido a esta intensa neblina que se faz sentir desde que amanheceu.
> E não havendo festa hoje por aqui, quando haverá???



Subscrevo as palavras do Nimboestrato: é impossível fotografar. Realmente, "E não havendo festa hoje por aqui, quando haverá???". Se com este céu carregadíssimo e "doentio" não temos nada...  E, tal como disse o João Soares, está tudo alaranjado. Há muito tempo que não via um fim de tarde assim.


----------



## Stinger (17 Set 2010 às 19:46)

Por aqui um bom aguaceiro com ceu muito amarelado / laranja o que me despoertou logo atençao mas nao se passou nada demais á excepção do arco iris


----------



## Iceberg (17 Set 2010 às 19:50)

IMPRESSIONANTE !  

Desta vez, estive no local certo à hora certa. 

45m de um verdadeiro dilúvio, em hora de ponta, com muitas inundações na cidade e o caos instalado. Acreditem, a violência da bátega foi muito elevada, diria mesmo, excepcional. Arrastou muitos detritos, a cidade ficou literalmente virada do avesso em poucos minutos.

E aquela imagem do Mário Barros, mostrando a célula a desenvolver-se exactamente sobre os céus de Braga, é de uma beleza rara.

Desta vez, o céu desabou mesmo sobre a minha cabeça. 

Repito: foi impressionante.


----------



## 1337 (17 Set 2010 às 19:55)

Iceberg disse:


> IMPRESSIONANTE !
> 
> Desta vez, estive no local certo à hora certa.
> 
> ...




pois eu conseguia ver a tua celula daqui mas infelizmente a rota era de norte para sul :S
viste actividade electrica?


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2010 às 21:11)




----------



## MarioCabral (17 Set 2010 às 22:13)

Boa noite a todos! Hoje durante a tarde desloquei-me até Guimarães e ao chegar a Famalicão por volta das 19h apanhei um aguaceiro bastante forte...contudo tal como aqui disseram, em Guimarães estava tudo bastante calmo, apenas alguns aguaceiros mas nada comparável a Braga pelos vistos...


----------



## DMartins (17 Set 2010 às 22:16)

ThaZouk disse:


> Várias estradas ficaram inundadas no Minho da forte chuva registada ao final da tarde.
> 
> Uma tromba de água provocou hoje várias inundações em estradas e viadutos, na zona de Braga.
> 
> ...



Não vi nada...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 22:17)

*Enxurrada alaga Braga*



> Uma tromba de água caiu esta sexta-feira, na cidade de Braga, alagando a zona comercial Braga Parque e os túneis limítrofes, informou fonte do Governo Civil, segundo a qual não se registaram vítimas
> 
> «Caiu uma grande quantidade de água entre as 18h e as 19h numa área de cerca de dois quilómetros quadrados, onde se situam o Braga Parque, que é uma construção nova, e os túneis de circulação automóvel próximos à Universidade do Minho, que inundaram rapidamente», acrescentou.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2010 às 22:28)

Caos total e completo em Braga. Túneis inundados, acidentes em cadeia, "capotanços", automóveis avariados, bem um fim de tarde para estar quietinho sem sair de casa.

*Fotos na saída para a rotunda do Braga Parque *





(C) Marco Caldas





(C) Marco Caldas


Às 22:00 horas o túnel das piscinas continuava parcialmente submerso.



.


----------



## martinus (17 Set 2010 às 22:41)

Como eu já disse aqui uma vez: o nosso negócio é chuva:


----------



## martinus (17 Set 2010 às 23:09)

Apenas para acrescentar que nada disto é inédito em Braga e que algumas dessas rodovias que ficaram alagadas eram antigos leitos de ribeiros. Como escreveu o poeta António Gedeão: "Quero o bem da natureza, que a natureza sou eu, e as forças da natureza nunca ninguém as venceu".


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2010 às 23:35)

martinus disse:


> Apenas para acrescentar que nada disto é inédito em Braga e que algumas dessas rodovias que ficaram alagadas eram antigos leitos de ribeiros. Como escreveu o poeta António Gedeão: "Quero o bem da natureza, que a natureza sou eu, e as forças da natureza nunca ninguém as venceu".



Para nada, tal cenário repetiu-se no dia 17 de Abril deste ano, menos caótico por se tratar de um sábado. 
Desta vez a magnitude do evento foi ampliada por se tratar do último dia da semana à hora de saída do trabalho.


----------



## PauloSR (18 Set 2010 às 13:09)

Fiz aqui um apanhado sobre a chuvada que se abateu ontem, 17 de Setembro, sobre a cidade de Braga:

Este primeiro video, é um belo apanhado. Boa captura e com direito a excelente narração 

Imagem de_* Baixinha86*_


Imagens de *TheBeautyBlonde*


Imagens de *MrArthurmartini*

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, algumas núvens. *29.2°C * neste momento.


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2010 às 14:16)

Infelizmente não temos qualquer noção do que poderá ter caído em Braga. A estação do IM tem a precipitação a zeros, uma amadora do WU (Braga Oeste) tem apenas 13,7mm (a zona mais afectada foi próximo ?), outra amadora da cidade, do Observatório, está offline desde finais de Julho. O Inag tem várias na zona mas no site só há dados até ao início do ano. O radar da Corunha está offline.


----------



## dgstorm (18 Set 2010 às 14:26)

Boa tarde.
Bem, ontem foi um dia e peras... Fui até Braga visitar o meu antigo local de trabalho, que fica perto do estádio e choveu muito, mesmo muito, durante 40min. Ao vir embora apanhei um transito anormal perto do estadio e não estava a perceber porque, de facto nunca tinha apanhado transito ali, mas ontem era só carros, fiquei mesmo confuso , ao chegar a casa e quando liguei a televisão é que me deparei com o tal cenário... assustador completamente!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Set 2010 às 15:25)

Vince disse:


> Infelizmente não temos qualquer noção do que poderá ter caído em Braga. A estação do IM tem a precipitação a zeros, uma amadora do WU (Braga Oeste) tem apenas 13,7mm (a zona mais afectada foi próximo ?), outra amadora da cidade, do Observatório, está offline desde finais de Julho. O Inag tem várias na zona mas no site só há dados até ao início do ano. O radar da Corunha está offline.



Boa tarde Vince,

Assisti ao vivo a este evento na minha casa. Não tive a oportunidade de filmar ou tirar fotos e estar online no fórum porque houve vários cortes de electricidade. A chuva forte começou por volta das 17H20 e durou quase 1 hora sem interrupção. Estou convencido que os valores acumulados numa hora devem ser superiores aos 13mm quer para a cidade de Braga, quer para a sua periferia Sul e Oeste.


----------



## João Soares (18 Set 2010 às 18:44)

Boas tardes! 

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.
Como comprova a Estação do IM Pedras Rubras:


----------



## João Soares (18 Set 2010 às 23:55)

Boa Noite!!

Céu limpo e vento fraco, conclusão uma noite calminha. 
Temp. Actual: *17.9ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Set 2010 às 01:12)

Bom noite a todos. Hoje foi um dia de trabalho intenso...muitas horas no hospital...lá fora o dia foi clareando e a tarde esteve bastante jeitosa para estes últimos dias...

Por aqui a noite não promete nada de novo...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 17,5ºC
Pressão: 1014,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 73%
Vento: fraco de este


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Set 2010 às 02:37)

Mantém-se tudo na mesma...céu com uma bela lua e nos locais com menos luminosidade pode-se contemplar ainda algumas estrelas...O vento fraco de este agora que estamos na contagem final do Verão começa a trazer algum frio durante a noite, embora para já pouco se note já que os dias ainda são quentes lá mais para o interior da Península Ibérica...

Temperatura desceu actualmente aos 16,8ºC...


----------



## jpmartins (19 Set 2010 às 11:04)

Bom dia

O dia acordou cheio de luminosidade, o sol brilha no céu a quase limpo.

T.actual: 24.0ºC
T.min. 13.5ºC


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2010 às 11:45)

Bons dias, 

dia agradável com o céu limpo!

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 23.7ºc ( mínima *15.7ºc* )

Vento: ESE:10 Km/h

Humidade: 48%

Pressão: 1015.0 hpa


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Set 2010 às 14:58)

Bom dia!Hoje sente-se um bafo daquilo que foi o verão de 2010, ao que a mim me parece preparar a despedida...

Céu limpo e algum calor, ainda há quem aproveite para fazer um bom dia de praia, enquanto outros aguardam pelas noites frias que estarão para vir...

Destaque para as "torres" que crescem a Norte e a Este...bem intensas já...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 25,4ºC
Pressão: 1013,9hPa
Humidade relativa: 52%
Vento: fraco de este


----------



## João Soares (19 Set 2010 às 15:41)

Boa Tarde!

Céu limpo, mas no horizonte com alguns alguns _cumulus_. Vento fraco de Oeste.
Temp. Actual: *24.2ºC*



MarioCabral disse:


> Destaque para as "torres" que crescem a Norte e a Este...bem intensas já...



As torres que se avistam são destes _cumulus_ que nascem no interior:


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Set 2010 às 15:44)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Céu limpo, mas no horizonte com alguns alguns _cumulus_. Vento fraco de Oeste.
> Temp. Actual: *24.2ºC*
> ...



Escusado será dizer que isto apenas é fogo de vista...já que não vai dar em nada...


----------



## João Soares (19 Set 2010 às 15:47)

MarioCabral disse:


> Escusado será dizer que isto apenas é fogo de vista...já que não vai dar em nada...



Exacto! Por isso, é que não disse nada. Mas é melhor advertir, caso algum membro se entusiasme com o que vê no satélite.


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Set 2010 às 17:06)

Tal como já tinha falado o João...reparem na força da nortada a desfazer o desenvolvimento vertical à medida que vai "entrando" costa a dentro...


----------



## João Soares (19 Set 2010 às 21:39)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento calmo.
Temperatura agradável, *20.0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2010 às 23:42)

Boas noites,

*dados actuais
*
temp:19.9 ºc ( máxima *25.3ºc* )

Vento Nulo.

Humidade:62 %

Pressão: 1013.1 hpa

Céu com algumas nuvens médias a virem de sul neste momento...


----------



## jpmartins (19 Set 2010 às 23:48)

Boa noite,

O dia foi marcado pelo sol, pelo horizonte Este foram desfilando alguns cumulus.

T.actual: 18.2ºC

Tmax. 28.6ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Set 2010 às 23:50)

Ora muito boa noite.

Tenho andado desaparecido...Férias e outras prioridades (não necessariamente mais importantes do que vir aqui postar) fizeram-me arredio deste espaço.
Apesar disso tenho andado a dar uma olhada por aqui sempre que posso.
Um bem-haja especial aqueles que vão mantendo este espaço VIVO dia após dia!

Sendo assim os meus dados de hoje.

*Tmín: 10,0ºC
Tmáx: 26,5ºC

Tactual: 16,3ºC
Hr: 67%
Pressão: 1013 mb*
Vento calmo


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2010 às 07:08)

Bom dia! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *15.4ºC*

PS: Bem-vindo de novo, Aristocrata.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2010 às 07:31)

Bom dia.
Um céu ligeiramente alaranjado prenuncia um dia agradável. Nuvens cinzento-escuro a média altitude anunciam desenvolvimentos posteriores no interior (zona serrana do Marão?). Por cá o céu está quase limpo e o vento é calmo.

*Tactual: 13,2ºC
Hr: 84%
Pressão: 1010 mb*

Bom início de semana


----------



## Veterano (20 Set 2010 às 09:04)

Bom dia. Continuação do tempo suave, com poucas nuvens, vento fraco e 18,4º.


----------



## PauloSR (20 Set 2010 às 11:49)

Céu Limpo, dia quente. Já com *29.7°C*.

A mínima foi de _*12.1°C*_. De facto estava uma noite bem fresca.


----------



## PauloSR (20 Set 2010 às 16:38)

Tarde quente pela Póvoa de Lanhoso. Neste momento, *30.3°C* 

Maxima de *31.4°C* às 14h24.

Alguns (belos) cumulus bem ao longe.


----------



## Snifa (20 Set 2010 às 22:11)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais
*
temp: 17.1 ºc ( mínima *15.9ºc* ) ( máxima *22.3 ºc* )

Vento: W 7Km/h

Humidade:90 %

Pressão: 1014.9 hpa

Céu a ficar nublado por nuvens baixas neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2010 às 22:55)

Boa noite.

Um dia agradável de fim de estação quente.
Algumas formações de cúmulos à vista para o interior e céu pouco nublado por cá. Vento fraco.

*Tmín: 11,5ºC
Tmáx: 25,5ºC

Tactual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 81%
Pressão: 1014 mb*

Neste momento céu quase limpo, mas aparentemente aproxima-se nebulosidade do tipo baixo, proveniente de Oeste.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Set 2010 às 00:21)

Boa noite

Neste momento céu estrelado.

T.actual: 18.0ºC


----------



## Veterano (21 Set 2010 às 09:08)

Bom dia. Céu parcialmente encoberto, vento fraco e 18,5º, a mudança no padrão está para breve...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Set 2010 às 18:03)

Boa tarde.

O verão começa a definhar. Lentamente a luz brilhante que o marca é substituida por uma luminosidade mais tímida...mas ainda assim agradável.
Céu pouco nublado a limpo (discreta nebulosidade alta e dispersa). Também discreta neblina ao longe.
Vento fraco a moderado de O (aparente).

*Tmín: 12,0ºC
Tmáx: 24,0ºC

Tactual: 20,6ºC
Hr: 60%
Pressão: 1016 mb*

*P.S.*: da experiência que vou tendo com o sensor de temperatura da oregon, tanto as mínimas como as máximas parecem-me ligeiramente "inflacionadas" - como termo de comparação uso outros 3 termómetros diferentes que coloquei na mesma zona. Vou tentar colocar a estação no local definitivo até ao início de Outubro...


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2010 às 21:55)

Boas noites!

dia de céu em geral pouco nublado ou limpo..

*Neste momento:
*
Temp: 16.5 ºc ( mínima *15.2ºc* ) ( máxima *23.0ºc *)

Vento NW 12 Km/h

Humidade: 83 %

Pressão: 1017.5 hpa


----------



## Veterano (22 Set 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã calma, sem vento, alguma bruma e nuvens altas e 17,8º.

  Ambiente agradável, tanto para trabalhar como para lazer.


----------



## Fi (22 Set 2010 às 09:54)

Bom dia!

Céu completamente encoberto por nuvens altas e muito fresquinho. Vento nulo.
Pergunto-me se irá chover nos próximos dias. Dias como este têm sido uma constante por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2010 às 21:55)

Boas noites, 

Dia de céu por vezes muito nublado com nuvens altas.


*Dados actuais
*
Temp :17.9 ºc ( mínima *14.1 ºc* ) ( máxima *22.7 ºc* )

Vento SSE 11 Km/h

Pressão: 1017. 7 hpa

Humidade: 84 %


Céu encoberto neste momento, direi mesmo a ameaçar chuva...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2010 às 01:19)

Boa noite! Por aqui o dia fez várias "caretas"...de manhã cedo o céu estava encoberto por nuvens altas e bastante fresco! Ao final da manhã aqueceu ainda um bocadinho e tinhamos céu limpo...Mais uma horas passadas e pelas 19h chegou nebulosidade, desta vez bem mais baixa...o que prediz que amanhã provavelmente teremos alguma precipitação...
*
Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 18,5ºC
Pressão: 1017,8hPa
Humidade relativa: 80%
Vento nulo: nulo de NW


----------



## Veterano (23 Set 2010 às 09:07)

Bom dia. Para já a chuva ainda não se faz sentir, o céu está bastante encoberto com nuvens altas, sobre o mar já se notam nuvens baixas.

  Registo 18,2º e vento fraco.


----------



## fabiosilva (23 Set 2010 às 11:58)

Tempo fresquinho, com nuvens. Já se notam os dias a encurtar.


----------



## PauloSR (23 Set 2010 às 12:26)

Sigo com *22.4°C *. A mínima foi de 14.1°C


----------



## PauloSR (23 Set 2010 às 14:14)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2010*

Instabilidade em aproximação 






A meu ver, nas próximas horas o litoral norte poderá ter animação


----------



## Veterano (23 Set 2010 às 14:45)

Por Rio Tinto tudo calmo, vento fraco, céu encoberto


----------



## 1337 (23 Set 2010 às 14:45)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2010*

ja está próximo essa nebelusidade
por aqui o ceu está bem carregado, a ver se realmente tras animação


----------



## PauloSR (23 Set 2010 às 15:21)

Chove pela Póvoa de Lanhoso  A temperatura é de *20.9°C*

EDIT 15:53 Já parou há cerca de 15minutos


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2010 às 16:45)

Boa tarde!No centro da cidade do Porto cai timidamente alguma chuva...por aqui apenas umas pingas mesmo...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 21,9ºC
Pressão: 1015,9hPa
Humidade relativa: 72%
Vento: muito fraco de WNW


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2010 às 16:51)

Boas tardes!!

Por volta da 15h40, começou a chover fraco na praia. Ainda com alguns banhistas mais corajosos 

Por agora, céu nublado e vento fraco.
Temp: 21ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2010 às 17:25)

Se esta célula chega em condições até ao litoral Norte...hoje haverá festa da grande...


----------



## Rainy (23 Set 2010 às 17:43)

Acho q vai mais para o centro não acham??


----------



## 1337 (23 Set 2010 às 18:12)

vai para lisoba


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2010 às 18:28)

1337 disse:


> vai para lisoba



Não, mas talvez atinja o norte de Lisboa!
O mais provável e entrar no Litoral Centro do País.

--

Por aqui, chove moderadamente, e já levo *2 mm* 

Edit [18h44]: Acumulei 3 mm. Já parou!


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2010 às 18:52)

Hoje não é o dia para terras tão a norte...talvez se fique lá para Peniche...pode ser que haja surpresas...


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2010 às 19:16)

Não chove, mas o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Set 2010 às 19:21)

Não percebo as previsões do IM...Saem completamente ao lado...para a região da Grande Lisboa nem estava prevista precipitação...
Ao contrário no norte onde o IM punha tanta chuva, por vezes forte...não deu nem para molhar o chão em muitos lados...
Faz-me confusão erros tão grandes num período de tempo tão próximo da previsão...


----------



## Veterano (23 Set 2010 às 19:24)

No Aviz a chuva foi fraca e de curta duração, molhou o chão que praticamente já secou.

  E ainda uns agradáveis 20,3º.


----------



## jpmartins (23 Set 2010 às 19:44)

Boa tarde
Por aqui céu muito nublado, para já nada de chuva.


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2010 às 22:41)

Boas, 

por aqui alguma chuva fraca durante a tarde mas de muito curta duração, outro aguaceiro fraco por volta das 18 :00 h também de curta duração, não foram suficientes para acumular, há momentos mais umas pingas espaçadas caíram mas rapidamente parou de chover...

*Neste momento
*
temp: 17.9ºc ( mínima *14.8ºc* ) ( máxima *20.7ºc* )

Vento: SSW 11 Km/h

Humidade: 92 %

Pressão:1016.9 hpa


----------



## jpmartins (24 Set 2010 às 00:14)

Boa noite

Sigo com céu pouco nublado.
O dia foi marcado por períodos de muita nebulosidade, mas nada de chuva, nem pingos.

Tactual: 18.1ºC


----------



## 1337 (24 Set 2010 às 00:42)

João Soares disse:


> Não, mas talvez atinja o norte de Lisboa!
> O mais provável e entrar no Litoral Centro do País.



Afinal sempre tive razão João hehe


----------



## João Soares (24 Set 2010 às 13:47)

Boas Tardes!
Alguns aguaceiros às 6h e às 9h, mas nada de muito significativo, porque não cheguei a acumular 1 mm.

Por agora, céu com bastantes cumulos nos quadrantes Este's. 
Vento moderado de NO e 22ºC



1337 disse:


> Afinal sempre tive razão João hehe



Lapso meu, que não reparei na trajectória da dita cuja


----------



## Veterano (24 Set 2010 às 14:56)

Por Rio Tinto grandiosa tarde de sol, depois dos chuviscos da manhã. Una apreciáveis 22,6º, com vento fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Set 2010 às 18:58)

Boa tarde!Os outros colegas do litoral que se pronunciem...mas aqui por volta das 10h um aguaceiro considerável acumulou 3,1mm...bastante bom
Depois a tarde foi de céu limpo mas com vento moderado...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 18,2ºC
Pressão: 1016,2hPa
Humidade relativa: 72%
Vento: WNW 10km/h


----------



## Veterano (24 Set 2010 às 19:06)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa tarde!Os outros colegas do litoral que se pronunciem...mas aqui por volta das 10h um aguaceiro considerável acumulou 3,1mm...bastante bom
> Depois a tarde foi de céu limpo mas com vento moderado...



  Nem mais,MarioCabral, a nortada levou as nuvens e tivemos uma boa tarde de sol.


----------



## João Soares (24 Set 2010 às 19:10)

Exactamente!

Por agora, céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.
Temp. Actual: *18.7ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Set 2010 às 19:46)

Daqui para a frente será de esperar noites bastante frescas já...temperaturas mínimas na ordem dos 12ºC aqui no litoral norte...interessante...


----------



## jpmartins (24 Set 2010 às 23:25)

Boa noite

Sim com céu praticamente limpo, temp. actual 16.9ºC


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2010 às 23:32)

Boas noites, 

dia com algumas nuvens, um aguaceiro durante a manhã acumulou*1.3 mm*

*Dados actuais
*
Temp: 14.6º ( mínima do dia até ao momento) ( máxima *21.2 ºc* )

Vento:NW 8Km/h

Pressão: 1016.0 hpa

Humidade: 85 %

Noite fresca com céu limpo.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Set 2010 às 00:16)

Boa noite!
A noite como prometia está a ser bem fresca...mas não tanto como no centro da cidade Invicta...Sigo com 15,2ºC com céu limpo..


----------



## Veterano (25 Set 2010 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Manhã mais fresca, com 14,6º, céu quase limpo e vento fraco de noroeste.

 Promessa de um dia agradável, mas sem o calor do costume...


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2010 às 10:14)

Bons dias, 

as noites já começam a ficar bem frescas,mínima de *10.9 ºc* ( 07:20 h) 

*Neste momento
*
temp: 14.6 ºc 

Vento: NNE 11Km/h

Pressão: 1016.5 hpa

Humidade:71 %


----------



## jpmartins (25 Set 2010 às 10:21)

Bom dia

O dia amanheceu com alguma nebulosidade alta.
T.actual: 15.1ºC

Tmin. 11.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Set 2010 às 14:22)

Boa tarde!

Manha fresca com minima de *11.2ºC*

De momento, céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## 1337 (25 Set 2010 às 14:41)

uma noite bastante fresca ao qual cheguei aos 9ºC

neste momento esta bastante vento do quadrante norte


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Set 2010 às 00:23)

Boa noite e muito bom fim de semana.

A noite vai fresca, com céu limpo, alguma névoa e vento fraco.
O dia foi em geral luminoso, com alguma nebulosidade alta (ao longe, para norte, via-se alguma nebulosidade média).~

*Tmín: 6,5ºC
Tmáx: 21,5ºC

Tactual: 12,0ºC
Hr: 63%
Pressão: 1011 mb*


----------



## meteo (26 Set 2010 às 00:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite e muito bom fim de semana.
> 
> A noite vai fresca, com céu limpo, alguma névoa e vento fraco.
> O dia foi em geral luminoso, com alguma nebulosidade alta (ao longe, para norte, via-se alguma nebulosidade média).~
> ...



6,5 ºC de minima. 
Em Oeiras essa temperatura é uma boa minima,no pico de Inverno.
Se tiver isso aqui em Novembro será espectacular. Interessante a diferença..


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Set 2010 às 00:38)

Ainda é uma brasa este tempo. Mais prá frente é que vem o verdadeiro inverno...

*Tactual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 68%*


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Set 2010 às 02:27)

Boa noite...é caso para dizer que agora é que está bom para ir para a praia Ontem tive a minima mais baixa para já registada, mesmo assim superiores às dos membros aqui perto, o que me deixa algo surpreso... Fiquei-me pelos *11,8ºC* às 7h20min também...

Agora vou com uns interessantes 14,4ºC...


----------



## jpmartins (26 Set 2010 às 13:03)

Bom dia

Domingo cheio de sol, com 23.4ºC neste momento.

Tmin. 10.3ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Set 2010 às 16:32)

Boa Tarde!Hoje a noite prometia ser equiparada à última, mas a mínima ficou muito longe do esperado...apenas nos *13,8ºC*...
Quanto à tarde de hoje, céu quase limpo com alguns cirrus...máxima de *23,2ºC*...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 20,9ºC
Pressão: 1012,3hPa
Humidade relativa: 47%
Vento: moderado WNW, rajada de 18km/h


----------



## jpmartins (26 Set 2010 às 18:07)

Continua o céu praticamente limpo, a temperatura vai descendo, 19.8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2010 às 01:28)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de outono típico; noite fresca mas dia solarengo e agradável. No início da tarde o vento de N\NO, que se fez sentir até aí, parou e aumentou a sensação térmica, tendo ao final da tarde regressado fraco mas a fazer-se sentir na pele...

*Tmín: 9,0ºC
Tmáx: 22,0ºC*


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2010 às 02:28)

4,6ºC às 0h UTC (1h local) em Lamas de Mouro.


----------



## Veterano (27 Set 2010 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Início de semana com céu parcialmente encoberto, vento fraco e 14,2º.

  De qualquer forma, promessa de um dia agradável.


----------



## rcjla (27 Set 2010 às 13:44)

Lamas de Mouro com mínima de 2,5ºC (mais ou menos).


----------



## PauloSR (27 Set 2010 às 15:16)

rcjla disse:


> Lamas de Mouro com mínima de 2,5ºC (mais ou menos).



Parece mentira 

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, neste momento: *27.3°C*. 

Minima de *7.7°C *
Máxima de *29.4°C*


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2010 às 17:08)

Boa tarde

Bolas...onde se pôs o outono, a chuva, o vento, o "berdadeiro" frio, etc, etc?!

Um dia marcado por nebulosidade alta. Agradável mas ainda assim longe dos "TRINTAS" de há pouco tempo - andamos mal habituados por muitas semanas e depois gera-se um certo "desconforto" com este tempo
Vento em geral fraco.

*Tmín: 7,0ºC
Tmáx: 22,0ºC

Tactual: 19,5ºC
Hr: 44%
Pressão: 1012 mb*


----------



## João Soares (27 Set 2010 às 17:21)

Boas Tardes!

Mínima: 12.7ºC
Máxima: 20.7ºC
Actual: 18.8ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO.
Algum nevoeiro pela manhã.


----------



## João Soares (27 Set 2010 às 20:26)

Boa Noite!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *15.1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2010 às 22:12)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais
*
temp: 14.6 ºc ( mínima *11.6ºc* ) ( máxima *19.9ºc* )

Vento Nulo, (máximo nos últimos 5 minutos: 3 Km/h de N)

Humidade: 82 %

Pressão: 1015.9 hpa 

Céu limpo e uma noite fresca! A ver se a mínima de amanhã baixa dos 10 graus...


----------



## João Soares (27 Set 2010 às 22:47)

De momento, estou com a temp mínima do dia *12.7ºC*


----------



## rcjla (27 Set 2010 às 23:36)

Destaque de novo para Lamas de Mouro:6,3ºC às 21UTC.

Arouca também fria com 8,9ºC.

Vila Nova de cerveira:10,7ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2010 às 23:37)

Boa noite.

Céu limpo e lindamente estrelado.
Vento calmo.

*Tactual: 10,0ºC
Hr: 70%
Pressão: 1014 mb*


----------



## jpmartins (28 Set 2010 às 00:02)

Boa noite
Céu limpo também por aqui, mas muita humidade.
T.actual: 13.3ºC
Hr: 80%

Tmax. 22.5ºC
Tmin. 9.6ºC Primeira mínima abaixo dos 10ºC, depois do verão.


----------



## PauloSR (28 Set 2010 às 00:39)

Boa noite. Pela Povoa de Lanhoso está uma noite gélida. Sigo com 9,5C


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2010 às 00:45)

A noite também já se apresenta bem fresca...

*Tactual: 8,0ºC
Hr: 75%*

Até amanhã


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Set 2010 às 01:10)

Aqui a temperatura não baixou ainda tanto...mas também é preciso ter em consideração a humidade...já que o frio seco é mais suportável que o húmido...Sigo com *12,5ºC* mas a humidade nos *85%*...


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2010 às 07:21)

Boa Noite!
Manhã fresca.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Humidade elevada e 10.5ºC

Praticamente todo o Norte com temperaturas abaixo dos 10ºC:


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2010 às 07:58)

Bons dias, 

fresquinha a noite, mínima de *9.3 ºc* ( 07:27h ) a 1ª mínima abaixo dos 10 graus neste Outono, e é a mais baixa do mês de Setembro até ao momento!


*Dados actuais
*
temp: 9.5 ºc

Vento: 11 Km/h de E

Humidade: 93%

Pressão: 1017.0 hpa


----------



## Veterano (28 Set 2010 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Continuação do tempo agradável, com céu quase limpo, vento fraco e 13,2º.


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2010 às 14:11)

Boa Tarde!

Agora um pouco mais quentinho com *19.1ºC*
Céu limpo e vento fraco de O.


----------



## Veterano (28 Set 2010 às 14:53)

Por Rio Tinto uns agradáveis 22,3º, muito sol e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2010 às 18:07)

Boa Tarde!
Máxima de 19.5ºC

De momento, céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.
Temp. Actual: 18.6ºC


----------



## PauloSR (28 Set 2010 às 19:16)

*19.8°C* neste momento.

A tarde foi bastante quente, com máxima de *30,0ºC*. A mínima do dia foi *6.3°C* (noite muito fresca esta ultima)


----------



## vitamos (28 Set 2010 às 19:29)

ThaZouk disse:


> *19.8°C* neste momento.
> 
> A tarde foi bastante quente, com máxima de *30,0ºC*. A mínima do dia foi *6.3°C* (noite muito fresca esta ultima)



Boas!

Não leves a mal a minha questão, mas tenho estado a reparar nos teus registos de temperatura e penso que os valores das máximas poderão eventualmente estar um pouco inflacionados... A estação que consultas / tens estará instalada da melhor forma? Não terás um qualquer factor que esteja a influenciar os registos?


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Set 2010 às 19:30)

Boa tarde...já quase noite!Apesar de tudo a última noite surpreendeu-me bastante..não contava que a mínima baixasse dos 11ºC...mesmo assim às 6h55, mesmo antes de sair de casa atingi os *10,9ºC*...

*Dados actuais:*

Temperatura: 17,1ºC
Pressão: 1018,8hPa
Humidade relativa: 81%
Vento: praticamente nulo de NW


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2010 às 21:57)

Boas noites,

a máxima ficou pelos *20.6ºc *

*Neste momento
*
temp: 15.6 ºc

Vento: NNW: 3Km/h

Pressão: 1019.7 hpa

Humidade: 93 %

Céu limpo, noite calma e fresca ,muita humidade no ar..é provável que amanhã de manhã haja nevoeiro...


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2010 às 23:21)

Boa Noite!
O céu está a ficar nublado.
Temp. Actual: *14.4ºC*


----------



## PauloSR (29 Set 2010 às 00:39)

Boa noite. Menos fresco que ontem. Sigo com 10,4C


----------



## Veterano (29 Set 2010 às 09:07)

Bom dia. Algumas nuvens a encobrir o céu, nada de mais para já, vento fraco e 14,7º.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Set 2010 às 10:14)

Bom dia. Sigo com *16.0°C*

Mínima foi de *7.3°C *.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Set 2010 às 15:14)

Tarde quente. Céu a começar a ficar nublado. Sigo com *28.6°C*


EDIT: 16:01 - grande rajada de vento por volta das 16h


----------



## Fi (29 Set 2010 às 17:28)

O dia amanheceu com céu limpo e manteve-se assim até às 17h. Bastantes nuvens a oeste (Estratocúmulos? Alguém que me corrija por favor). Vento moderado de norte com algumas rajadas. Mais quente do que nos dias anteriores.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2010 às 23:18)

Boa noite.

O dia aqui começou com céu encoberto por nebulosidade baixa, rapidamente dando lugar a céu quase limpo - alguma nebulosidade dispersa do tipo média-alta. O vento soprou em geral fraco.

A noite apresenta-se  com céu encoberto e vento calmo.

*Tmín: 7,5ºC
Tmáx: 22,5ºC

Tactual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 87%
Pressão: 1019 mb*


----------



## Veterano (30 Set 2010 às 10:07)

Bom dia. De partida para Manchester, no Aviz registo céu com algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco, 17,3º e 79% de HR.

 Até breve.


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2010 às 21:46)

Boas noites, 

*dados actuais
*
temp: 14.6 ºc ( mínima *12.6ºc* ) ( máxima *20.8 ºc* )

Vento:WNW 11 Km/h

Humidade:89 %

Pressão:1018.9 hpa

Céu limpo.


----------

